# The Mason Dumptank RTA 30mm



## Rob Fisher (20/10/16)

The Mason Dumptank RTA 30mm by Vapergate is built with both flavor and production in mind, the Dumptank RTA offers a variable air flow control for completely closed off to a wide open draw. The Channeled juice holes allow the builder to position the wick without fear of the bell cap dislodging them. A generous 20mm deck offers plenty of space for anything from simple to advanced builds.


Facts & Features
Mason Dumptank RTA 30mm by Vapergate
Color/Finish: Pewter Black & Stainless Steel
Stainless Steel Construction
30mm Diameter
10+ mL Capacity
20mm Build Deck
TwoPost
Dual Post Hole Design
Massive Adjustable Airflow Control
Large Juice Channels
Hinged Top Fill Design
Pyrex Glass Tank


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/16)

This tank is a monster... I have been looking for a bigger juice capacity tank with some flavour and so far this one is a Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Caramia (20/10/16)

Holy cow! That is huge!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Petrus (20/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> This tank is a monster... I have been looking for a bigger juice capacity tank with some flavour and so far this one is a Chicken Dinner!
> View attachment 72295
> View attachment 72296
> View attachment 72297
> ...


And I don't see any overhang Oom Rob. Wow that is great.


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/16)

Petrus said:


> And I don't see any overhang Oom Rob. Wow that is great.



Yip it fits perfectly... and that a bit of a Poultry Meal!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Petrus (20/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip it fits perfectly... and that a bit of a Poultry Meal!


Just for the record, I see Intaste got the SQuonky BF atty in stock. I read some reviews, looks great and bare in mind build by to masterminds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (20/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> This tank is a monster... I have been looking for a bigger juice capacity tank with some flavour and so far this one is a Chicken Dinner!
> View attachment 72295
> View attachment 72296
> View attachment 72297
> ...




Think Mr Hands needs to make you a nice big monster tip for that Dump

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (20/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> This tank is a monster... I have been looking for a bigger juice capacity tank with some flavour and so far this one is a Chicken Dinner!
> View attachment 72295
> View attachment 72296
> View attachment 72297
> ...



@Rob Fisher , where did you get this?
10ml sounds very appealing to me for a home device!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/16)

Sir Vape said:


> Think Mr Hands needs to make you a nice big monster tip for that Dump



Agreed! I wanted to check the flavour out first... now that I know the flavour is great I will commision Jacques shortly!


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/16)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , where did you get this?
> 10ml sounds very appealing to me for a home device!



I got it from the Sirs Hi Ho @Silver!

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/back-in-stock-mason-dumptank-by-vapergate

You may want it for home but I am looking for an out and about tank... I think I may have found it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (20/10/16)

I simply love the look of it on that Kodama, MAJOR FOMO!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I got it from the Sirs Hi Ho @Silver!
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/back-in-stock-mason-dumptank-by-vapergate
> 
> You may want it for home but I am looking for an out and about tank... I think I may have found it!



Thanks Rob
Busy compiling a "Sirs" shopping list 
This "dump truck" of a tank might just make it on there.
If the flavour is good it kind of debunks the "small atty generally has better flavour" rule of thumb


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/16)

Silver said:


> This "dump truck" of a tank might just make it on there.
> If the flavour is good it kind of debunks the "small atty generally has better flavour" rule of thumb



Yip that was what was worrying me... I don't think it matches the flavour of the Serpent Mini 25... but I'm only an hour or so with the Mason and the flavour is pretty good... the airflow is insane! I'm still playing with power settings etc... so will revisit this thread later today once I have spent the day out with the Dumptank!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip that was what was worrying me... I don't think it matches the flavour of the Serpent Mini 25... but I'm only an hour or so with the Mason and the flavour is pretty good... the airflow is insane! I'm still playing with power settings etc... so will revisit this thread later today once I have spent the day out with the Dumptank!



Thanks Rob

But how could they call a product the "Dumptank" ?
Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (20/10/16)

Accidentally found this online - its their 40mm version next to the 30mm version. 



I kinda like it actually

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (20/10/16)

and sorry oom @Rob Fisher ...btw love the mason dumptank..i shall name it "cargo carriers"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (20/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> and sorry oom @Rob Fisher ...btw love the mason dumptank..i shall name it "cargo carriers"



No worries @incredible_hullk - i could have moved it for you but you were too fast


----------



## Caveman (20/10/16)

Good lord, 10ml juice capacity. And here I was just about to think about ways to reduce my juice consumption. Is it a fuel thirsty as a dump truck?

@Silver you have me sniggering at my desk thinking about "Dumptruck". I have no idea why I find it so funny, but thanks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (20/10/16)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deckie (20/10/16)

I'll await @Rob Fisher to hear he's views on flavour - that will sway me.


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/16)

Deckie said:


> I'll await @Rob Fisher to hear he's views on flavour - that will sway me.



Will report back tonight or tomorrow @Deckie! So far the Serpent Mini 25 beats it... but going out for a day and having to refill the Serpent 4 times is a pain... taking the Dump Truck (it's a better name than Dumptank) out for the day today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (20/10/16)

You need a dripper to go with that, Rob:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/16)

Mason vs iCare Mini

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsyCLown (20/10/16)

I think I need to get my aunt one of those iCare Mini's, hopefully that can get her off the stinkies.
Soo tiny and convenient!

That Dumptank is huge.


----------



## Boktiet (20/10/16)

"She had dumps like a truck, truck, truck..."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

